# "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel



## slay66 (1. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

kurze frage.. #c

Meine Angel 2.80m (immer am Meer benutzt) hat ein Wurfgewicht zwischen 100-200g. habe eine 50er Schnur (Neongelblich) drauf, 5g Laufpose.. Würde gerne die nächste Zeit mal an einen Forellenpuff fahren und eine Tageskarte holen.. 
Bin in diesem Gebiet ziemlich laie. Fange dieses Jahr mit meinem Schein an..

Denkt ihr die Angel kann ich auf Forellen benutzen? Oder ist die Schnur eventl zu dick? Was für eine Hakengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen für so einen Teich auf Forellen??

Im vorraus schonmal besten Dank an euch!!

Greetz Slay


----------



## Buster (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Hai Slay66
Ich halte Deine Ausrüstung für extrem überdimensioniert.
Natürlich kommt es immer darauf an mit welcher Montage Du fischen willst , aber normal ist eine empfindlichere Rute - 50 gr Wurfgewicht reichen dicke.
0,20 mm Schnur ist schon dick genug. Hakengrößen 8'er bis 12'er passen meist - je nachdem wie sie ausfallen.
Eine dicke Rute und so starke Schnur puffern das forellentypische Kopfschlagen nicht ab und Du riskierst Ausschlitzer.


----------



## fantazia (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

ausserdem wird es ziemliche probleme geben mit so einer rute und schnur nee 5 gramm pose vernünftig zu werfen.gehen tut es natürlich.aber wirklich optimal is das nich mit der ausrüstung.


----------



## Stefan6 (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Moin,da findest was zum Forellenangel und Gerät
http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/regenbogenforelle.html |wavey:
http://www.forellensee-angeln.de/
Rute bis max.50gr. Wurfgewicht,3-3,30m lang und weicher Spitze benutze ich.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Nix für ungut, aber mit dem Gerät kannste dem Teichbetreiber versenkte Fahrräder, Einkaufswagen und versunkene Bäume aus dem Wasser entfernen.

Fertig gekaufte Forellenvorfächer haben meistens einen Durchmesser von 0,2x und in z.B 120cm Länge würde Deine 50er Hauptschnur somit kaum Scheuchwirkung haben..................aber bei der steifen (harten) Gerte merkste eigentlich nur Bisse von Suizidforellen (da fehlt der Überlebenstrieb völlig), die nicht den Köder nehmen, sondern sich in der Vorfachschnur strangulieren:q .

Entschuldige den Zynismus aber ich stelle mir gerade bildlich vor, wie Du
(Mit Ostfriesennerz, Südwester, Gimbal und Harness bewaffnet)am Forellenpuff auftauchst und sämtliche Forellenopis bei Deinem Anblick Ihre Gebisse ausspucken, den Doppelkorn auf den Boden ausschütten und Ihre Brillen putzen)

Mal im ernst...... 
2,70 - 3,00m Gerte mit einem Wg. von 10- max.40gr.  
Rolle 30er bis max 40er mit 0,22er monofilen
Vorfächer in 120cm Länge - Hakengrössen zw.6er und 10er, je nach Besatz.

Brauchst nicht die teuersten Anbieter der jeweiligen Komponenten zu kaufen (die Russkies fangen mit ihrem Silstar Angelgeschirr auch Fische),
Eine günstig gekaufte Forellenkombo bringt Dir auf jeden Fall mehr Spass, mehr Fisch und weniger gelächter ein.

Petri Heil#6


----------



## slay66 (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Ok gut dann danke ich euch mal.. Habe auch noch ne andere Angel (hab ich geschenkt bekommen ist schon älter) 2.70m mit nem wurfgewicht zwischen 30-60 .. denke dann wohl eher das ich auf diese spule (D-A-M-Prince) eine neue schnur machen lasse, weil sie schon ziemlich spröde ist.. aber ich könnte doch auch theoretisch auf  meiner hochseeangel  ersatzspule (D-A-M Quick Finessa) ne dünnere schnur machen lassen und diese auf meiner feineren älteren rute benutzen??.. Die spule geht aber erst ab 30 los und sie ist relativ groß.. Und noch eine Frage zu den Vorfächern und Wirbel.. Sollt ich da kleine Wirbel benutzen oder gehen auch die silbrigen Meereswirbel(habe ich noch welche) und die Vorfächer kann man fertig kaufen mit den Haken oder??

Sorry habe technisch leider noch keinen großen Plan..

Nochmals danke für eure antworten..


----------



## Ulli3D (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Von Deinem Tackle kannst Du höchstens die "feinere" Gerte fürs Grundangeln nehmen, mit offenem Bügel siehts Du die Bisse beim Abziehen der Schnur. 

Wenn Du schon neu investieren willst, dann solltest Du eine Rute in 3,60 -3,90 und einem Wurfgewicht von maximal 25 - 30 g und eine kleine 1000er Rolle mit 0,18er 0der 0,20 er Mono bespult zulegen. Dazu noch ein paar 3-fach Wirbel feine Posen 2 - 3 g Tragkraft  und entsprechende Olivenbleie zum Ausbleien zulegen. Dazu noch entsprechende Vorfächer für Forelle oder Brassen mit 0,16er oder 0,18er Material und 10er oder 12er Haken.

Damit ausgerüstet sollte es schon möglich sein, die eine oder andere Forelle zu ziehen. Wenn Du zu dem Angelgelgerätehändler Deines Vertrauens gehst, da findest Du bestimmt ein Einsteigerset für 30 - 50 Euronen, das nicht ganz so schlecht ist.


----------



## mj23 (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Schliesse mich Ulli3D's empfehlungen an.

Ich habe schon öfter Angler am Forellenteich mit Pilkruten gesehen. Muss dann auch immer mit dem Kopf schütteln. Der Knaller war einer, der hatte 'ne Schätzungsweise 2,1m 50lbs Rute #d . Aber er war nicht konsequent genug, denn er hatte keine Multi drauf :q .


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

@ slay: Nimm die feinere Rute und die kleinere Rolle. Darauf unbedingt neue Schnur (20 bis 25er). Dazu kleine Wirbel und Fertigvorfächer. Insgesammt kostet das 10 Euro. Wenn du häufiger Forellenangeln möchtest, würde ich mir was Spezielleres holen. Zum Antesten reicht das.


----------



## Hering-ASS (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen.
100-200g sind ganz schön fett.
Du solltest so leicht und unauffällig wie möglich fischen.


----------



## troutmaster69 (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

moin slay66

ich bin mir ehrich gesagt nicht ganz sicher ob das eine ernst gemeinte frage ist |kopfkrat 



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## esox82 (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Von Deinem Tackle kannst Du höchstens die "feinere" Gerte fürs Grundangeln nehmen, mit offenem Bügel siehts Du die Bisse beim Abziehen der Schnur.
> 
> Wenn Du schon neu investieren willst, dann solltest Du eine Rute in 3,60 -3,90 und einem Wurfgewicht von maximal 25 - 30 g und eine kleine 1000er Rolle mit 0,18er 0der 0,20 er Mono bespult zulegen. Dazu noch ein paar 3-fach Wirbel feine Posen 2 - 3 g Tragkraft und entsprechende Olivenbleie zum Ausbleien zulegen. Dazu noch entsprechende Vorfächer für Forelle oder Brassen mit 0,16er oder 0,18er Material und 10er oder 12er Haken.
> 
> Damit ausgerüstet sollte es schon möglich sein, die eine oder andere Forelle zu ziehen. Wenn Du zu dem Angelgelgerätehändler Deines Vertrauens gehst, da findest Du bestimmt ein Einsteigerset für 30 - 50 Euronen, das nicht ganz so schlecht ist.


 
Hallo,
in diesem zitierten bericht steht alles was du brauchen musst!
du kannst dir noch ein glas forellenteig zulegenfür 5 euronen,am besten mit hell/dunkel kontrastfarben.
kuck auch mal unter www.forellenteichangeln.de , die haben sehr viel nützliche tipps.
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Genau kann mich Andy nur anschließen schau mal bei google.de z.b. unter Askari da findest du günstige Angeln und auch Angelsets hab letztes mal glaub ich irgendwo ne Angel+Rolle mit 7 verschiedenen Teigsorten für 39€ gesehen damit bist du bestens ausgerüstet.....

mfg Flo


----------



## slay66 (2. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

*Ok alles klar dann danke ich euch mal für eure Antworten!! 

Gruß*


----------



## boot (2. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber mit dem Gerät kannste dem Teichbetreiber versenkte Fahrräder, Einkaufswagen und versunkene Bäume aus dem Wasser entfernen.
> 
> Fertig gekaufte Forellenvorfächer haben meistens einen Durchmesser von 0,2x und in z.B 120cm Länge würde Deine 50er Hauptschnur somit kaum Scheuchwirkung haben..................aber bei der steifen (harten) Gerte merkste eigentlich nur Bisse von Suizidforellen (da fehlt der Überlebenstrieb völlig), die nicht den Köder nehmen, sondern sich in der Vorfachschnur strangulieren:q .
> 
> ...


Ich lach mich wech:q gg#q


----------



## slay66 (3. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

servus zusammen.. was haltet ihr von der rute??? für den preis??

http://cgi.ebay.de/BALZER-SPEED-FOR...ryZ59247QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Buster (3. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

zur Qualität der Rute kann ich nichts sagen da ich sie nicht kenne - allerdings würde ich das Wurfgewicht etwas höher wählen damit Du an größeren Forellenseen mit 25 gr oder 30 gr Sbirolino etwas weiter auswerfen kannst. Es gibt solche Ruten die dann trotzdem noch eine sensible Spitze haben.


----------



## @dr! (3. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

http://www.angler-store.de/product_info.php?products_id=2530&osCsid=bdf266d0b8611b08939389417022149b 

die habe ich mir zugelegt und die reicht vollkommen für den forellenteich. bei askari bekommste die auch für 18,50€!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Würde die Rute auch Länger als 3m wählen
Wegen den langen Vorfächern die oft beim Spiro. angeln verwendet werden

mfg Flo


----------



## slay66 (4. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Ok danke euch allen! Hier noch ne spule.. Von 57 auf 12€uronen runtergesetzt..
http://shop.angelsport.de/074298.85.585
Müsste doch passen auf forellen? Und 5 jahre garantie!


----------



## Elfchen_19 (4. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*



slay66 schrieb:


> Ok danke euch allen! Hier noch ne spule.. Von 57 auf 12€uronen runtergesetzt..
> http://shop.angelsport.de/074298.85.585
> Müsste doch passen auf forellen? Und 5 jahre garantie!



So, jetzt mal Klartext :

Finger weg von der Rolle - viel zu schwer zum Schleppen - 350 Gramm !!!! Gängige und bequeme Zusammenstellungen kommen (ohne Schnur) auf knapp 450 - 500 Gramm - da kann man dann auch den ganzen Tag mit schleppen.

Investiere lieber ca. 10 € mehr, dafür bekommst Du (wenn Du schon sooooooooo und offenbar auf Dein Geld schaust) eine 2500er Shimano CATANA - die erfüllt alle Ansprüche und Garantie haste auch.

Tante Edit(h) sagt :
Die hier geht auch - haben einige Kollegen drauf für stundenlangen Schleppspaß am Forellenteich - und dafür soll sie doch auch sein, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden ?!

Zur Rute - der Picker ist wirklich nicht schlecht, wenn Du nicht weiter als 20-30 Meter auswerfen mußt/willst. Ansonsten ist dringend eine Rute in 3,60 oder 3,90 oder gar 4,20 angesagt.
Auch der Askari bietet Dir da einige günstige Ruten an. WG sollte (je nach Wurfweite) bei 25 gr für kürzere und bis etwa 40 gr für "Weitwürfe" liegen.

Dann noch eine 0,20er Mono der Extraklasse drauf (auf die Ersatzspule 0,18er) -. z.B. STROFT GTM (teuer, aber Du wirst den Unterschied bei Deinen Angelkollegen sehen und fühlen können) und schon kann's losgehen.

Montagen, fängige Methoden und mehr als Hunderte von Kniffs, Tricks und Tipps gibt's hier im Board oder an anderer Stelle - einfach mal lesen.

Und ein gut gemeinter Rat (habe ich selber erfahren) : Lieber ein paar Euro mehr investieren - und Du hast tatsächlich auch längere Zeit an Deiner Ausrüstung Spaß und kannst Dich voll auf sie verlassen.

Übrigens habe ich mit der o.a. Pickerrute von SPRO, kleiner 2500er DAIWA Sweepfire E, 0,18er STROFT und einem 0,16er Gamakatsu 10er-Vorfachhaken am Rosenmontag einer nahezu 12-Pfund-Forelle an Land helfen können - in dem Drill wußte ich jederzeit, dass alles so arbeitet, wie es soll !!!! Anschließend neues Vorfach dran und weiter ging's !!!

Bei den Kogha-Produkten ist mir schon mal bei solchen Größenordnungen die Bremse ins "Ruckeln" gekommen, so dass ein kompletter Wechsel der Rolle leider nötig war.

Petri Heil

Eddy (der die Forellen da angelt, wo sie stehen)


----------



## Sonarmeister (4. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Moin Slay,

wenn ich richtig gelesen habe möchtest Du einmal eine Tageskarte kaufen. Mit dem von Dir beschiebenen Besenstiel wärst Du die absolute Attraktion am Teich. Etwas feiner sollte es dann doch sein. Aber man muß für einmal Forellen angeln ja nicht gleich ein riesen Fass aufmachen. Es gibt sogar im Baumarkt brauchbare Kombis für unter 20 Euronen. Ich fische mit einer 3m Waterline von Exori mit 10-30g WG für 17€ incl. Rolle und habe nie Probleme am Forellenteich gehabt.


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> So, jetzt mal Klartext :
> 
> Finger weg von der Rolle - viel zu schwer zum Schleppen - 350 Gramm !!!! Gängige und bequeme Zusammenstellungen kommen (ohne Schnur) auf knapp 450 - 500 Gramm - da kann man dann auch den ganzen Tag mit schleppen.
> 
> ...


----------



## esox82 (4. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*



Elfchen_19 schrieb:


> Übrigens habe ich mit der o.a. Pickerrute von SPRO, kleiner 2500er DAIWA Sweepfire E, 0,18er STROFT und einem 0,16er Gamakatsu 10er-Vorfachhaken am Rosenmontag einer nahezu 12-Pfund-Forelle an Land helfen können - in dem Drill wußte ich jederzeit, dass alles so arbeitet, wie es soll !!!! Anschließend neues Vorfach dran und weiter ging's !!!
> 
> Bei den Kogha-Produkten ist mir schon mal bei solchen Größenordnungen die Bremse ins "Ruckeln" gekommen, so dass ein kompletter Wechsel der Rolle leider nötig war.
> 
> ...


 
@Elfchen_19: PETRI HEIL!!! 
mfg Andy


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. März 2007)

*AW: "Forellenpuff" frage zur Angel*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri
Würde trotzdem das Bild mit der Meeresrute gerne mal sehen^^


mfg Flo


----------

